# 6 Gallon, Low Tech Betta Tank



## talontsiawd (Oct 19, 2008)

NEW SCAPE STARTS ON PAGE 3



I figured I would start a new journal with this tank. This tank has been going for about 5-6 months. However, it has been suffering as I had to move it twice in 2 months. Right when it hits it's stride, I have had to move it. The r. macrandra, r. macrandra narrow leaf, and tiger lotus suffered most notably. They are more of a dull orange than the red they were before each move. Most stems have lost lower leaves as well. However, everything is recovering well and should look much better as things go. I don't know if I will add anything, I likely will if I find something interesting.

The Betta is just a Petco betta, nothing wrong with that. We named him "Bobby Flay". It a fitting name if you see it's behavior. Its fairly arrogant, yet intelligent. It is mean and loving at the same time. It loves attention. 

The basic design was simple. I bought the tank and driftwood at the same time and they fit. I didn't really know what I wanted to do so I just added plants I had or got from people. I am kind of doing a loose dutch thing, it really doesn't need to wood and may look better without it but I just kind of like it. The stand is my "country style ADA" stand. I just used a bedside table somebody made for us, then a light bar out of some dowels I had laying around.

Specs:
-6 Gallon Generic Rimless Tank (I may be wrong on the gallons)
-DIY CFL fixture with 15 wattx2 bulbs
-Zoo Med 501 Filter
-Flourite or Floramax (can't remember)

I use Seachem comprehensive ferts on a rare occation, pretty much no ferts. No heater either. Very basic tank.


----------



## GMYukonon24s (May 3, 2009)

Nice little setup!


----------



## zoragen (Nov 3, 2009)

I like it.

I have a 6 gal eclipse that has been my quarantine tank. I just kept it running after I moved my last batch of fish to my 20L.

It originally had a betta & started me out in planted tanks.

I've been debating on what to do with it & keep looking at betta's.

I like the drift wood


----------



## talontsiawd (Oct 19, 2008)

zoragen said:


> I like it.
> 
> I have a 6 gal eclipse that has been my quarantine tank. I just kept it running after I moved my last batch of fish to my 20L.
> 
> ...


Bobby (this Betta) started in a 20 long community tank. I have had several and they seem to do great in a community tank or alone. It depends on the personality but some may try to bully. This one did. It was to slow to really do any harm so it was fine. It is actually a bit more timid in this tank until you really sit down and watch it, then it shows off.

I guess my point is, I find Betta's to be pretty flexible fish. Just don't put more than one in a tank unless you are experienced and don't put them with slower moving fish. 

Thanks for the compliment, if it bounces back to where it was before the move, it should look much better as time goes on.


----------



## SpecGrrl (Jul 26, 2012)

Very inspiring! I am thinking of a bigger tank so I can plant stems plants and still have swimming room for my fish!


----------



## talontsiawd (Oct 19, 2008)

SpecGrrl said:


> Very inspiring! I am thinking of a bigger tank so I can plant stems plants and still have swimming room for my fish!


Small tanks (or more so short tanks) are fun for stems. You don't need a bunch of light to get color since the light is close to the substrate. Many fish will swim through/behind the stems so it doesn't encroach on their space as much as you would think, especially if you keep the stems lower in front, higher in back.

Hopefully I will have time to trim tonight. It should encourage some growth where leaves were lost as well as get some plants spread out more over the tank.


----------



## flutterbug (Jan 8, 2012)

I like it a lot! Love that driftwood.


----------



## talontsiawd (Oct 19, 2008)

This is one of those updates that may or may not be interesting but I need it for my own reference. I kicked it with fellow member OVT today. Among discussing life, music, sleeping patterns, lack of sense of direction, dogs, booze and other, we talked a lot about planted aquariums. 

In the process, I talked about how I was getting some string/hair algae of some sort. It started when I first moved this tank to my GF's apartment. The tank struggled and it appeared. When the tank got back in order, it thrived about as much as the plants, never taking over but always a nuisance. When we move again, it subsided with the plants struggling from the move and came back with the plants. 

He turned me on to using PondCare AlgaeFix, which he found through Tom Barr. He also gave me what he had left, as well as giving me a bottle of wine for my girl, quite the homie. Normally, I would try other mean to rid things of algae but this is thriving when the plants thrive, subsiding when they struggled from the move. I figure I will give it a try. 

These pictures are for my reference but some may like them. This is way to much of a jungle for my taste. New additions are blyxa, HM, rotala bangladesh, and one more I don't remember and should have. Trim will come when everything has bounce back to where it was before the move and new plants are rooted well.

Pics (with algae)...light needs adjustment as well...


----------



## STS_1OO (Nov 28, 2012)

talontsiawd said:


> Small tanks (or more so short tanks) are fun for stems. You don't need a bunch of light to get color since the light is close to the substrate. Many fish will swim through/behind the stems so it doesn't encroach on their space as much as you would think, especially if you keep the stems lower in front, higher in back.
> 
> Hopefully I will have time to trim tonight. It should encourage some growth where leaves were lost as well as get some plants spread out more over the tank.


Although this is true, I wonder if the stems stay compact or continue to grow to the top of the water line. I'm not a huge fan of plants hitting the waters surface in small rectangular tanks (I have a fluval spec 5 I'm planting out). Its just not esthetically pleasing. 

Yours look just about right. Does that red plant stay low or are trimmings necessary (and how frequent)?


----------



## OVT (Nov 29, 2011)

The PondCare AlgaeFix and API AlgaeFix are from the same manufacturer but do check the concentration as I have never personally used either one. The stuff I gave you was used by my wife to keep the pond outside 'clean' as it is our dog's fav watering hole.

IME, green hair algae likes current without o2 (minimal surface agitation), BBA likes current and a lot of o2 (heavy surface agitation). I would increase your surface agitation just a bit.

Some links I've mentioned on the subject, with Tom Barr's comments:

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?p=2090597#post2090597
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=197452
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?p=2091072#post2091072

The 4th plant was Myrio sp 'mini', a plant with an attitude.

Neo and I had a blast: I got to chat with a human and he got to play with a human. Total success! Your stones and R. colorata are much appreciated (next time bring a large bone). Looking forward to picking your brains even more next time.

PS: remember: wine for the GF, weed killer for the tank: you mix them up and I have never met you


----------



## talontsiawd (Oct 19, 2008)

OVT said:


> PS: remember: wine for the GF, weed killer for the tank: you mix them up and I have never met you


I actually just mixed them together and we all had one hell of a party last night:icon_eek:

As I said in my PM, I actually have used the API stuff I believe, when I first started the hobby, as per a Petco employee's recommendation. So I am more familiar with the stuff than I thought. Thanks for the link and the species name of the plant.

Also, let me know how that R. colorata (if that in fact is what it is) does for you. As I said, it's one of my favorite plants and it works well in all lighting conditions, just with different coloration.


----------



## talontsiawd (Oct 19, 2008)

STS_1OO said:


> Although this is true, I wonder if the stems stay compact or continue to grow to the top of the water line. I'm not a huge fan of plants hitting the waters surface in small rectangular tanks (I have a fluval spec 5 I'm planting out). Its just not esthetically pleasing.
> 
> Yours look just about right. Does that red plant stay low or are trimmings necessary (and how frequent)?


All stem plants I have will reach the surface if you do not trim. That's just how they are. Nothing you can really do about it, except trim them. 

I trim about once every 2 weeks in this tank. However, I don't trim that aggressively, meaning I don't cut a large amount off the top. I also don't wait until plants hit the top, except sometimes in back. I keep the low plants low, medium plants medium, high plants high, if that makes sense.

The only plants I have yet to trim are the two red plants in front of the wood. I have even trimmed the ground cover already, not since I started this journal. 

Hope that helps, most plants, and basically all stem plants will need a proper trimming from time to time and the smaller the tank, the more often that usually is. CO2 or quick growth in general will lead to more frequent trimming. Trimming is what helps style a tank, which I hope will become evident as this evolves because I find it pretty ugly right now lol.


----------



## talontsiawd (Oct 19, 2008)

After two dosing of AlgaeFix, absolutely no effect on the hair algae. I am trying to remove it manually but it's pulling up my E. Tenellus. As I said, I used this at the beginning of my planted tank "career" and it worked great on other algae. Hopefully it just needs some time.


----------



## talontsiawd (Oct 19, 2008)

So, the Algaefix isn't doing anything for the string algae. It is killing my snails which will not be missed, though I don't care if they survive either. Manual removal is really difficult with the driftwood, amount of stems, and tank size. If I leave any in, it will come back. It's not unmanageable and seems to only thrive to a point, then it kind of equalizes so it is not taking over. Hopefully something changes in the next 2 doses or I am going to stop and just deal with it. 

On the flip side, my plants are thriving while using Algaefix so for anyone who has thought about it, but is concerned about their plants, don't be. Growth/color/condition has been totally unaffected which is good to know for future reference for myself. I thought they would be mildly affected but they are totally unaffected.


----------



## zoragen (Nov 3, 2009)

But the Betta is still happy right?

I've been fighting green hair algae in my 20gl but I have a zebra nerite in there I'd hate to lose.

Maybe move him to the eclipse & dose the tank? How long till it would be safe to move him back? after the last dose? does the stuff break down fairly quickly?

Other fauna are threadfin rainbows & dwarf neon rainbows.


----------



## talontsiawd (Oct 19, 2008)

zoragen said:


> But the Betta is still happy right?
> 
> I've been fighting green hair algae in my 20gl but I have a zebra nerite in there I'd hate to lose.
> 
> ...


Betta is doing the same as he was before, kind of happy. He's over 2 years old so he is pretty lazy, especially now that he is by himself and has nobody to bully.

I don't have hair algae, I can't find it online but I have had it before, it's fine strands that are pretty course feeling out of water. I think it would do a much better job a hair algae than what I have. 

As for advice on everything, I am hesitant to give any, as this is my first go around and my tank only has one fish. Snails will obviously die and many people have said shrimp will as well. I am not having any difficulty but I would consult some of the other threads for advice as I have very little going on in this tank.


----------



## talontsiawd (Oct 19, 2008)

So...The Algaefix did not work at all on the type of algae I have. Not saying it is ineffective, just not on that type. I also tried using an Aquaclear 20 to increase oxygen in the water but it was too much flow for my betta. 

I don't know if it's the fact my Betta is old (2.5 years), the fact that he is alone and doesn't have anything to chase, or the fact I don't have a heater but he seems to be much more "picky" these days. He will become active when I am in the room looking but when I walk in, he just chills. I think I need a heater.

As for the algae, I don't find it to be ugly so I am just going to see what happens. I did a 50% water change and just the tube sucks up 75% of it. It will come back to where it was, or it has, as I only water change every 2-4 weeks.

As for the plants/scape. The tank is past "recovery" mode and all plants are growing well. I feel my midground is good. The foreground will take time which I knew from the start. Background is ugly as all the plants needed to recover and will take some time to grow out. 

New pic


----------



## rnaodm (Jun 9, 2012)

I love the tank, It looks like you took a section out of the betta's natural habitat and boxed it.

If the algaefix isnt working maybe the algae isnt algae? Could it be slime "algae"(CyanoBacteria) in which case Maracyn, an antibiotic, would be a better remedy.

I myself have some greenslime, first dose of antibiotic today.


----------



## PinkRasbora (Jan 22, 2005)

Did you slow down the filter at all? My betta seemingly just hides under the stem plants and does not much swimming anymore.


----------



## talontsiawd (Oct 19, 2008)

PinkRasbora said:


> Did you slow down the filter at all? My betta seemingly just hides under the stem plants and does not much swimming anymore.


When I had the HOB in, I didn't slow down the flow. My Zoo Med doesn't put out enough flow to bother the Betta though, he doesn't mind being any place in tank with just the Zoo Med 501, he's just on the lazier side. Temp is about 73-74 which is on the low side, reason I am thinking a heater. I have been told by a few people that I need to be about 72-73 before a heater should become a concern, but he will slow down. The last tank he was in was about 80 degrees and he was active. 

I am going to try a Fluval 25 watt as it is pretty unassuming and made for a 6 gallon tank. It's not adjustable which doesn't bug me it itself as I would have choose the same temp. However, the only non adjustable heaters I have had (all Tetra brand) have failed on me. It sucks because I have 4 heaters but they are too big, both size wise and wattage wise. I think only one will fit in the tank at all.


----------



## talontsiawd (Oct 19, 2008)

So I through in a heater, just an AC20 I had. Overkill for the tank but it's been very reliable for me. Looks ugly though.

Bobby the Betta has perked up and is more active but only when he wants to be. He may not have a lot longer as a few people told me that it it's getting lethargic, that's an age thing. I do wonder if I throw in a guppy if he would be happier chasing that around. I know it's cruel to the guppy though. He perks up when I am around for awhile but just is lazy. The heater makes him swim faster, not more often. I am not concerned, I was just hoping heat was the issue.


----------



## Betta Maniac (Dec 3, 2010)

My HM betta has always been like that. I think his fins are just too heavy. He mostly just stays in one place, loafing on a plant. My CT bettas on the other hand are VERY active. All snails must be flared at and intimidated until they fall off the glass in submission.


----------



## talontsiawd (Oct 19, 2008)

Betta Maniac said:


> My HM betta has always been like that. I think his fins are just too heavy. He mostly just stays in one place, loafing on a plant. My CT bettas on the other hand are VERY active. All snails must be flared at and intimidated until they fall off the glass in submission.


Yeah, I think he was just more active when he had something to chase. He will perk right up when I sit and watch him and is active when he wants to, this is the first time he has been by himself.


----------



## laqu (Oct 17, 2012)

i landed up pulling my betta from my 6 gallon, he just didn't like it.. he LOVES is 2 gallon in the center of the table, where i work... while he (don't ask) doesn't flare at the snails he eats all their antenna. I added some java moss and now he 'hunts' in it... what he's hunting no one knows.


----------



## talontsiawd (Oct 19, 2008)

I realize a lot of people don't take pics of their tank post trim. I found the people who do, helped me trim. Nothing new here, other than a Aqueon 10 watt heater. The reason I went with a 10 watt is because I was only about 2-3 degree's off of what I wanted. Seems to work fine but I would not recommend it if your tank is not almost where you want it, even if it was smaller than mine. It's just enough to keep things OK, I would have to keep the heat on, I am assuming, if I left town in the winter. 

All trimmings went to member orchidman. He graciously gave me a bunch of his knowledge of, what else, Orchids. My gramma passed in September and she got really into Orchids in the years before she passed. Luckily, mine were not her's as they where not doing well. Anyway, he helped me a lot, just trying to share back.

The tank looks a bit "naked" but that's for a reason. I don't think I will find the balance between "jungly" and "manicured" for a few months, I just don't have fast enough growth to where this comes together fast. Some plants take up to 2-3 weeks to really recover after a trim. This is low tech, after all.

Of course, I need to show pictures. I apologize, I have not cleaned the glass, inside or out, since the original post, to my recollection.


----------



## talontsiawd (Oct 19, 2008)

Update....Member OVT came by today to pick up some rocks from me. He was very generous and gave me a 6 pack of Pyramid Apricot Ale which I am currently drinking. We were talking about various things but I told him how my Zoo Med 501 has reduced down to a trickle. I maintain the filter regularly but I don't know when the last time I cleaned the pipes. I lost my stock intake so I make a stainless steal tube. Between the tube and 45 degree elbows it comes with, it was horribly dirty. I think that the intake had about 1/2 or more crude in it than surface area so it was really clogged. I think I increased the flow by about 10X after cleaning, just on a guess. I figured it was a good time to take some pictures. I am also curious if the string type algae I have will subside. 

I did try my Eheim 2234 on this tank and throttled down, it could work. However, it was an inch to tall to fit under what was a bedside table. I am glad I didn't change out the filters, even though the 2234 would provide much more biomedia, it would have been ugly in the room. 

I think the tank looks pretty good right now but some plants have been recently trimmed so it's not at it's best. I am still really surprised how well it works with no CO2. I am thinking about using Excel in the near future to compare, however. I think Excel is too expensive to rely upon on even a nano but I am willing to give it another shot. Even though my plants can have decent color, given the circumstances, I want to test it out again. I do hope my string algae goes away too but my gut tells me it will thrive harder. 

That said, here are some pics:


----------



## Thamizhandaa... (Sep 5, 2011)

Nice tank & beautiful Betta. Could you give some details about your DIY light hood, with pics?


----------



## seanski21 (Mar 4, 2012)

you should try darkcobra's 1,2 punch method for getting rid of your hair algae. I had it pretty bad a while back and it wiped it out... here's the link: http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=203684


----------



## talontsiawd (Oct 19, 2008)

Thamizhandaa... said:


> Nice tank & beautiful Betta. Could you give some details about your DIY light hood, with pics?


The light pretty simple. I just took all the electrical components out of an old 10 gallon hood. I then put that in the housing from the stock light that came with my 29 gallon, shortening it and plastic welding it back together. The same think could easily be accomplished by going to hardware store and buying the components and using something like a rain gutter for the housing. I have been planing to redo my housing with aluminum flashing bent in a U shape, kind of like ADA lights.

Here are some pictures from a previous journal:
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=143598&page=4


----------



## talontsiawd (Oct 19, 2008)

seanski21 said:


> you should try darkcobra's 1,2 punch method for getting rid of your hair algae. I had it pretty bad a while back and it wiped it out... here's the link: http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=203684


It actually turned out to be bladderwort which is almost impossible to get rid of. I actually tore down this tank yesterday and restarted. I did decide to try to reuse some plants, being very careful to try to get any off. I really hope I did not reintroduce it but I had some hard to find plants and was impatient. 


That said, I will likely start a new journal soon, it's pretty uninteresting right now as I only saved a stem or too of every plant I wanted to keep to reduce chances of reintroducing bladderwort. I also need some more plants of many types in general.


----------



## jarury (Aug 6, 2012)

Would you recommend the 501? I've been thinking about getting one but haven't decided yet


----------



## talontsiawd (Oct 19, 2008)

jarury said:


> Would you recommend the 501? I've been thinking about getting one but haven't decided yet


Definitely if your tank is about 2-7 gallons. Some will say it is too small for a 5.5 or 6 gallon but I can tell you that it's worked well for me for over 4-5 years with no issues what so ever. Very quiet as well, I usually can't have a tank in a bedroom but this is and doesn't bother me at all (very light sleeper).

The only reason I would not recommend it is if you have a nice stand. My nano's have never had a good stand so putting a filter under has never been an option. It's also a pain to run anything inline as it will be visible as well. I did a DIY inline heater on another tank and though it cleaned up the tank, it had to sit out in the open. If you want to take advantage of hiding a filter in a stand, run inline equipment and the like, I would go with something else. The hose size is odd for lily pipes as well.

Sorry to be lengthy, I love it, many don't but mine has been absolutely flawless.


----------



## jarury (Aug 6, 2012)

talontsiawd said:


> Definitely if your tank is about 2-7 gallons. Some will say it is too small for a 5.5 or 6 gallon but I can tell you that it's worked well for me for over 4-5 years with no issues what so ever. Very quiet as well, I usually can't have a tank in a bedroom but this is and doesn't bother me at all (very light sleeper).
> 
> The only reason I would not recommend it is if you have a nice stand. My nano's have never had a good stand so putting a filter under has never been an option. It's also a pain to run anything inline as it will be visible as well. I did a DIY inline heater on another tank and though it cleaned up the tank, it had to sit out in the open. If you want to take advantage of hiding a filter in a stand, run inline equipment and the like, I would go with something else. The hose size is odd for lily pipes as well.
> 
> Sorry to be lengthy, I love it, many don't but mine has been absolutely flawless.


Thanks! My stand is not nice by any standards its an old solid wood tv stand I look at the tank not the stand as much lol. I will be buying one in the next few weeks.


----------



## Padraig Pearse (May 26, 2013)

I'm pretty bummed out that this scape is no more. It looked like a crisp autumn day in the woods. Can't wait to see what you do next.


----------



## talontsiawd (Oct 19, 2008)

Padraig Pearse said:


> I'm pretty bummed out that this scape is no more. It looked like a crisp autumn day in the woods. Can't wait to see what you do next.


Funny you say that, I am just about to update this.


----------



## talontsiawd (Oct 19, 2008)

So, tear down...Redo. Bladderwort was not worth fighting. I bought some shrimp with a plant in it, thinking the plant looked cool, planting it and thus taking over my tank. Should have been more careful, lesson learned.

My Betta obviously died if you read the thread. Sucks he jumped as he was reaching 3-3.5 years old and I would have rather seen him die naturally. I guess every one has to go some time, RIP Bobby Flay the Betta Fish.

I made some changes, for obvious reasons. First off, I basically had to get rid of everything. I did keep the very tops of a few stems and I hope I got ever single piece of bladderwort off. If it comes back, I will drain the tank and throw it out the window. I also cleaned the filter out but didn't put new media in. Again, if bladderwort comes back, tank goes out window. I will buy an Aquatop tank and move on.

I am trying to do a low tech "mini dutch" tank this time. I got rid of the drift wood and have just a flat substrate. I also changed out the substrate. I have mostly Flourite Black with a 1/4 in of Miracle Grow Potting Soil. This has worked really well for me in the past. Using just a little soil doesn't have some of the downsides I have had using a soil or MTS tank. However, it seems to help enough to be worth it. I have done this about 3-4 times and have a 100% success rate.

Lastly, I have joked that my light setup is a home grown ADA solar setup. I spent today making a new fixture using the same light. I ditched my plastic housing for a sheet metal one. I am the type of person who just measures once and goes with everything on a project like this, learn, redo later. Moving into my first home 6 months ago, I lack things like a bench vice, drill press and a band saw, all tools I am used to having around. I would have used thicker metal but I couldn't. Actually, I didn't have a workbench and used only vice grips, a hand drill and a hand riviter to do the whole thing, drilling on an old 2x4. I will likely redo this but I think it could work in flat black. I am planning a new mounting system as well but my structure is too flimly for what I planned. Light will likely be redone in like 6 months, lol, whenever I really feel like it. It does seem brighter so I hope to not get algae. If so, I saved my old stuff, or I can paint the inside black...or just redo it all.


I know that was a long post. I also know my tank is pretty sparse right now. I am trying a few foreground plants and just adding stems when I feel. This will be like 90% stems I am guessing.

Lastly, I have 7 feather fin rainbows from my other tank. I know it's likely too small for that but they seem fine. I will likely just see if they work or give them away (please give me advice if I am abusing them in such a small tank). The were not active in my 20 long so I feel it's fine, what do I know though?


Enough talk, here are some pics.


Home grown ADA fixture to the MAX (My fiance laughed at me BTW lol)









Needs more plants and a foreground...









OVT....Let me come by and get a few more plants off you, I will give you some R. Butterfly if you don't have it already...


----------



## talontsiawd (Oct 19, 2008)

Small update...

I really haven't done much to this tank. I am just adding a few plants as I get them. I really am not trying to "scape" this tank, I think it will be hardscape free. I may add that branch in because it fits the tank well but makes trimming a challenge. I am far from where I want to be, just haven't really put much effort into it. That is why I love this setup though, I really don't do anything and it always works.

The only thing that sucks is that the R. Butterfly is coloring up all that well. It's weird because the lower leafs will become fairly red but the top is green. As it grows, the green turns red but the new growth is green again. Not that I expected a vibrant red in a low tech tank, it is the least colorful red plant I have had thus far. Nothing is blood red but most get a nice burnt orange at the least.

Plans are to just add more plants as I get them. It's going to be a collectoritis type tank so I will likely put 3-5 stems of a bunch of plants, rather than fill it out with a small amount of plant types. That's where low tech is fun, try just about anything and see what happens.


----------



## Braden8558 (May 27, 2013)

You should probably put a cover over that tank so that the light bulbs don't fall out or get hit by water and cause a problem.

Good luck with it, Braden


----------



## talontsiawd (Oct 19, 2008)

Braden8558 said:


> You should probably put a cover over that tank so that the light bulbs don't fall out or get hit by water and cause a problem.
> 
> Good luck with it, Braden


Thank you for your concerns. I have been running this light for around 5 years like this so my concerns are minimal. It can't fall in the tank and the filter doesn't cause direct splashes on the bulb. Just evaporated water which everyone gets when using CLF bulbs without an aquarium specific light fixture.


----------



## talontsiawd (Oct 19, 2008)

A bit of an update...I honestly haven't really figured out what I want to do with this tank, just adding plants I either really like or plants I have always wanted to try. 

There are two things I really don't like right now. First, I have way too much going on in the foreground. I don't know how I will deal with it. I don't expect the glosso to actually carpet in these conditions but it may or may not look decent if I just trim it. If not, that will solve the issue. I really like the Riccia but I don't want it solely for a foreground just yet. It is the easiest plant to grow ever, haha, so I can fill in the whole front in a week if I change my mind with no issue. 

The other thing I don't like is the large piece of driftwood. It was the smallest peice I could find that had some character but I can't find a way to make it look good. I only put it in because I want to try Fissiden. I will swap it out with something smaller. 

After that, I will start choosing where I ultimately want everything. I will likely thin out some of each plant as I will likely add a lot more species. I also replaced my Betta with a new one. He was camera shy today.


----------



## octanejunkie (Jul 23, 2013)

talontsiawd said:


> A bit of an update...I honestly haven't really figured out what I want to do with this tank, just adding plants I either really like or plants I have always wanted to try.


Looking good, following !

I'm new here and new to planted aquariums, so Iim just getting up to speed.

I liked reading this thread and watching the evolution (or de-evolution) of your tank. 

I also really liked the previous version of your tank, with the wood, I would love to build a similar low-tech environment in my future 2-Gal nano shrimp tank that I will be scaping on top of CaribSea Eco-Complete Planted Black. Not sure if I will bottom it with soil or not.

Would you mind listing what plants you had/have in your tank for me? I am not totally familiar with all species yet and want to emulate tanks I like that will be successful for a beginner like me. I am especially interested in the foreground grasses and /or mosses.

Keep it up


----------



## talontsiawd (Oct 19, 2008)

octanejunkie said:


> Would you mind listing what plants you had/have in your tank for me? I am not totally familiar with all species yet and want to emulate tanks I like that will be successful for a beginner like me. I am especially interested in the foreground grasses and /or mosses.


I appoligize I don't have good editing software to make a this easier but I will do my best to give you an idea:









In the background, left to right:
Rotala Colorata 
Rotala sp. 'Bangladesh'
Rotala macrandra-Hard to see (Not recommended)
Not sure what the grass looking plant is
rotala macrandra v. 'narrow leaf'/Rotala Magenta-Hard tos ee (not recommended)

Midgound:
Sunset Hygrophila
Alternanthera reineckii
Tiger Lotus

Foreground:
Sold to me as Helanthium tenellum, commonly called Echinodorus tenellus

I would say all these plants are good for a nano with decent light. Most of the colorful plants don't need much light to have decent color. 
Some other good options would be rotala indica, rotala sp. red, limnophila aromatica, hygro compacta for some plants that have some color. Almost all green plants can deal with not a ton of light.


----------



## talontsiawd (Oct 19, 2008)

I also want to add, don't be afraid to add plants that people say need high light. I have surprised myself more than a few times with certain plants over the years that actually did quite well without CO2 or high light. Some will work, some won't so don't go buy some super rare, high priced stems but if you see something and like it, give it a try.


----------



## octanejunkie (Jul 23, 2013)

talontsiawd said:


> I also want to add, don't be afraid to add plants that people say need high light. I have surprised myself more than a few times with certain plants over the years that actually did quite well without CO2 or high light. Some will work, some won't so don't go buy some super rare, high priced stems but if you see something and like it, give it a try.


Thanks for the listing, and the encouragement!


----------



## talontsiawd (Oct 19, 2008)

Small upadate. First and foremost, I obviously killed of my Riccia and just redid that today. I had some hair algae and treated with H202, knowing that the Riccia would suffer. Didn't have enough to redo for awhile. Also, just trimmed, didn't clean the glass etc. Still need to figure out a plan for the right side, I may or may not get a smaller piece of driftwood. Tank hasn't got much love of lately but still keeps on chugging on it's own.


----------



## talontsiawd (Oct 19, 2008)

Quick update....Everything is filling in well, still very little algae issues. I clean the front glass about once every month or two, really not getting much of any algae which is great since I don't really use ferts. You can see growth is pretty good as well. Unfortunately, the Limnophila aromatica is not coloring up at all, I know it's low tech but I was hoping for some color.

My only real change is the new light. It actually photographs well and looks attractive in pictures but is far too blue, even with the 3 blue LED's covered up. I didn't do my research on this light, saw it cheap when I was out in SF and decided to go for it. All colors, including green, look dull, reds look the worst. It also appears dimmer than the last light and in my bit of research, it may be truly low light. My tank has always been low tech but that doesn't mean it's low light. However, I am impressed by the coverage of the light, especially right on top of the tank. I will give it a bit of time before I make my final judgement but will likely be replaced regardless. It may become an intermediate step between regular lights and moon lights on a higher tank unless I start to like the color. None of my fish are all that iridescent so it doesn't even help there (Betta has none). No shimmer either since tank is low flow.

Anyway, here are some pics. I will likely do a late night trim.


----------



## OVT (Nov 29, 2011)

The tank is actually looking good and the colors are not that shabby. Are you saying it looks more washed out in person?

I'm working nights on my tanks too, trying to get yours ready.

v3


----------



## talontsiawd (Oct 19, 2008)

OVT said:


> The tank is actually looking good and the colors are not that shabby. Are you saying it looks more washed out in person?
> 
> I'm working nights on my tanks too, trying to get yours ready.
> 
> v3


Colors are worse in person. In the pics, it looks like an 8,000-9,000k bulb (guessing here). In reality, it looks much more like a 10,000+k bulb, almost a 50/50 bulb. It also appears brighter in the pics than it is as well. Many complain when they move to LED that their tanks photograph dimmer, mine "camera" (iPhone) does not. I will give it at least a week and see what happens. It is much sleeker than my DIY fixture, which is nice, but it is bulky for what seems to be a low light LED fixture. 

I really shouldn't complain as it was a cheap light, I didn't do my research, and I get zero spotlight effect. It's not super pleasant to view from the top but that is the only downside that I kind of knew about, given my lack of other research. 

I also really shouldn't complain, even more so, as my friend you will meet soon, put it on his card. He is a reef guy but took me out for a mini bachelor party, we stopped at two aquarium shops instead of strip clubs haha. 


Going with that, at least it gave me the budget to get my AS and an inline heater. The AS is for the new one, not sure I will even do a heater in it but I can use an in tank as I am not doing natural at the moment. That may all change, I can't decide if I want to swap out the 20L for the new or set up a tank in the studio. I like white clouds so I can get most of it done with what I have. Just need CO2 rig, thinking paintball to start, not sure. 

I can type forever, haha, insomnia and Amy is out of town for the weekend.


----------



## talontsiawd (Oct 19, 2008)

Minor trim, will likely trim down everything after wedding (1 week):


----------



## talontsiawd (Oct 19, 2008)

So I still don't love the new light but it seems better. I don't think LED's "burn in" and change to there color over time but I am less hateful of the colors. I know hate is a strong word but I hated this when I got it, now I am some what OK. The reds still don't look good but better to my eye, not sure if it actually looks better or I just got used to it. Can't gauge growth after 1 day, especially post trim so I will give my review then. I know enough about this tank to know if the light will work out or not.


----------



## talontsiawd (Oct 19, 2008)

So I bought this for another light but wanted to mess with it on a tank with not so much light and tried it on this tank:
Amazon.com: Sylvania 72344 Mosaic Flexible Light Kit: Home Improvement

It's actually pretty fun to mess with though most colors are way off of what I would like on this tank.

I was surprised at a few things. 

First surprise. On the all white setting, it the Sylvania Mosaic setup looks a lot more blue than the BeamsWork fixture. However, it's color rendering of red is incredibly better. 

My second surprise is even though the BeamsWork fixture in all my research leads me to believe it is only good for viewing, not for plants, my plants are doing as good or better than they were. Though colors do not appear vibrant using this light, experimenting between the BeamsWork, my old CFL setup, and this new Sylvania Mosaic, reds are deeper than they were. No plant seems to have suffered. I know it's a short tank but I really thought this fixture would be no good. I guess it was a pretty good bang for the buck after all.

Don't get me wrong, I am still on the fence with it and likely wouldn't buy this version again but with some neutral white LED's, it probably would be a great little nano fixture. I know they are getting more into the planted realm and would have waited if I didn't impulse buy this. I know it's a $40 fixture but for me it is having some serious pro's and con's so it's hard for me to decide.

I am still playing around with the Sylvania Mosaic on this tank. I would have thought adding a bit of red would help but it kind of looks odd. Even with one strip on the low setting, it's just too red. White looks just a bit brighter. I have a ton of the LED strips but one controller so I can't easily do yellow (not that it looks great either). If I find a cool setting, I will try to hardware a strip in one color or try to use extra as a moon light.


----------



## talontsiawd (Oct 19, 2008)

Quick update. The LED's are doing there job, not much more. I am trying to mess with this point and shoot that is like 4 years old, have not really figured out good settings. I wish my light was this color, it's very blue in reality. Anyway, update.


----------



## frenchie1001 (Jun 23, 2013)

i have 2 beams works on my tank, i feel pretty much the same about it as you! they are super cheap though hahah


----------

